# Internal & External Rotations (Shoulder Health Video)



## RowdyBrad (Jul 20, 2012)

When I injured my rotator cuff, I began doing several stretches as well as internal and external rotations.

This video gives a decent example of how to do the rotations, but when I perform them I either use a bench or the couch and try to get to a 90 degree bend. Lying on my side, keeping my elbow stuck to my hip I lower the weight as low in front as I can and then try to lift up to as close to a 90 degree as I can for the external.

I use light weight and go for a burn at around 15 reps or so. Not trying for hypertrophy as much as endurance.

Then using the lower arm in the same position with my shoulder underneath me, lowering the other arm down as low as possible and then lift across the chest as high as possible. All movement should be in the shoulder without swinging or being reckless.

Again, the video is a little different, but gives a decent visual aid to how to perform them. These, along with stretches, will help prevent and relieve pain and issues related to rotator cuff injuries.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 20, 2012)

Awesome ezxcersice. I normally do those with the cables, while squeezing a towel in your armpit to maintain form. So far its kept my shoulders injury free. Specially while fly fishing with a 12w rod... If u know what in talking bout it can be brutal on ur shoulder.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 19, 2014)

good vid,,,


----------

